# How cold is it where you are?



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Beverly MA. 8 degrees at 4:48PM*


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yarmouth NS 10.4 F /-12.2C @ 5:40pm


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

-2 with a wind chill of -21 at 5 PM in Moultonboro NH.


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

Montréal:

-24 C, with the wind -39 C
:icon-cold:


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Versys514 said:


> Montréal:
> 
> -24 C, with the wind -39 C
> :icon-cold:


Yep thats brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Prime said:


> Yarmouth NS 10.4 F /-12.2C @ 5:40pm


-14C a little further up the shore from Prime. Wind chill must be close to -25C.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

-12 with a windchill that makes it feel like you don't even have a jacket on !! Have to force myself to take the dog out each time. I pity the fools a bit north of us in MN who set the record at -36 !!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

-14.7°C ( 5.5°F ) for those who haven't changed to the international scale yet.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

....rough weather for brass monkeys.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

0 degrees F. @ Buffalo International Airport, New York this morning. Not including any wind chill


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly Ma. 6F Windchill -5F / -14c Windchill -20c It's dropping fast


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we set a record last nite with a temp of -3ºF, right now it's 11º


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> we set a record last nite with a temp of -3ºF, right now it's 11º


Where are you located?


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

nwcove said:


> ....rough weather for brass monkeys.


no black flies today


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

-2 in the hills of gilford nh. I still went out to cook steak tips on the grill. I saw some guys out snowmobiling today. Lake Winnipesaukee still wide open do to the wind


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

nwcove said:


> ....rough weather for brass monkeys.



.....I knitted a blanket for mine. :laugh:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Prime said:


> no black flies today


nope...the wind kept them down !:grin:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

russ01915 said:


> Where are you located?


 I'm located in the motorcity


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Central NJ, 7am 15F, today 24F.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

6 F (-14 C) west of Boston . . . supposed to get to -4 F overnight.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Central NJ 14°, dogs are in front of the fireplace napping. They got it good! My son is up in Pocono PA. Said it was 3° on the mountain there earlier. Waiting for the snow. It’s cold enough now. Hope everyone stays warm and well.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

13°F now, was 8°F earlier today with a biting wind. The temps are there but we have not had 1 storm yet where I was able to use the blower. So far 2 one inch storms and another dusting is expected this weekend.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

-7 F this morning. We haven't got really any significant snow either. Just a light about 1 inch dusting in central Minnesota. Last year I used my snow blower just a couple of times. I own 3 Polaris Snowmobiles and I am actually looking forward to riding them this year. Last good year for sleding was 2013 into early 2014. By March of 2014 it was nearly 80 degrees at the end of the month.


----------



## 98234 (Dec 17, 2016)

-12c/-18 windchill or 10f/0 with windchill Halifax, NS , but on the bright side....typically when it’s this cold..means no snow!


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh what fun ...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## John R (Dec 29, 2017)

As of right now here it's -10F


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Wicked cold, but no black flies either. I did see a rather interesting sight earlier this evening. The beam from a local lighthouse illuminates the sea smoke for a split second giving the water an eerie, solid appearance. And no, it isn't frozen......yet.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Its so cold the boys from "Revenue Canada" {IRS in the US} have their hands in their own pockets.:grin:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

is 4 deg ATM and this afternoon I was in the unheated garage changing a carb, But it was a balmy 9 deg at that time.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

-6 F ( -21 C) this morning at my house (Boston suburbs). 

Heading to VT skiing for the long weekend . . . gonna be c-o-l-d . . .


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

-27°F or -28°F this morning . . . . can't tell for sure because my eyes are watering.

Anyway, it's too cold to snow today !


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

-8 this morning plus wind chill. The poor dog is peeing ice


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly MA -1F /-18c 7:15am


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it warmed up some, it was 10ºf at 06:00


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

4 in SW CT this morning.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

16 F now but it was -14 the other morning.

Detroit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

And whoa.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

-19 Celsuis. Feels like -27 with the wind


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

LOL. Maybe I'm just getting older, but I don't mind the cold weather and no snow......I actually don't mind NOT needing to snowblow ;-)


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

We are all different. I prefer snow to this bitter cold and wind chill. The3 wind keeps drifting over my uphill driveway so I have to snow blow anyway.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

69 Ariens. I am on Long Island (on a NH lake) facing Bear Island. The lake is frozen over as far as I can see. I don't know about the Broads.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

AriensPro1128 said:


> We are all different. I prefer snow to this bitter cold and wind chill. The3 wind keeps drifting over my uphill driveway so I have to snow blow anyway.


Heh. Windblown snow. Eventually wet hat from either snow or wind. Sweaty wet workout snowblowing till what feels like days on ends sometimes. I tend to look forward to the 1st or 2nd snowfall, just to fire up the engine and blow some snow. Then...I just can't wait till old man leaves:surprise:


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

-20 and under for 5 days now. Forecast says 3 more.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

-11 but at least the sun is out so it doesn't feel as miserable as yesterday when the temp was pretty much the same but so grey and gloomy.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

It's been really cold here in Long Island, lows of 10-12 which we don't usually get at this point. Salt water in the local harbor is freezing up.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly MA. 9:53 AM	7.0 °F windchill -13.1 °F / -14c windchill -25c


----------



## Billst (Dec 31, 2017)

-31, wind chill -47 Fosston, MN it's sunny though


----------



## Billst (Dec 31, 2017)

Fosston, MN -31 F, wind chill -49 F But the sky is blue and the sun is shining!


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

We're still waking up to temperatures around -25°F to -30°F, where it's expected to stay for the next week or so; even though the days are getting longer..

What I hate is when it's -48°F and then power goes out for half a day (as it did on 1/9/2004) . . . . that can make me a little cranky.

Right now, if the incoming water doesn't freeze, and if the power stays on . . . . *it's gonna be a good day !*


----------



## rammer (Dec 30, 2017)

7.0 °F (feels like -4°F) = -14°C (feels like -20°C)
Grimsby, ON is on Lake Ontario between Buffalo, NY & Toronto, ON
no wind right now so i'm heading out to clean up all the drifting with my JD824.
rammer


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Arienspro, the broads are still open and winnisquam was still open as well on the Laconia side when l left yesterday.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I guess when youse think about it, no one has bragging rights because. It is to BLOODY COLD EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

-9 on friday morning, -5 yesterday morning and -3 this morning when I was leaving for work at 4:30 AM.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

It is relatively warm here, 15F/-9C. The low temperature this year was 9.9F/-12.3C . We are near the water here in Maryland.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

not fit for man nor beast here right now ! sure wish this northwest wind would let up.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Cold enough for this to happen. The plant gets hot with warm air from the dryer vent.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

just north of toronto canada this fri's low will be -26c -15f
right now 6.10pm its a balmy -17c 1f.

but no d a m n snow, i just yesterday did my 3rd carb clean and she runs smoothly now, fyi use carb clean as throttle body clean fluid is pointless(its what i had on hand the first 2 carb clean attempts), and i want to use my first ever snowblower after fixing her up, the few inches we got so far was childs play for her


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

it's 8 right now in Grandville, MI
I was reading some news stories and the way they act this is the first time it was cold in Minnesota, or the first time it snowed in Buffalo.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly MA. -3F windchill -15F / -19c windchill -26c


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

8 degrees in southern new jersey


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

reading the temp that some of you are posting makes it seem like it's not really cold here but 7ºF isn't what I call warm


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* When will this INSANITY EVER END???????????????*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* It was 65 degrees in Hawaii on new years eve. I guess that is cold for them there.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Minus -13C or 8.6F. Anything under -10C I consider cold. When windchill is added the fun starts.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy New Year,Balmy Minus 3 degrees F. here in the Buffalo, New York - wind chill makes it feel like minus 16 degrees F. But all is good in Buffalo - Bills make playoffs after 17 years of futility - feels like 75 degrees F., all of a sudden. LOL


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

-16F at 0800. We had a high yesterday of -18F and thats air temp!


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

It's minus 7 this morning in the Pecks Corners area of central NY.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

-10 F with clear and sunny skies in Illinois.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

2°F


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Just think in about 6 months we will be complaining about the heat and the slobber knocker dew points out there.:tongue4::tongue4:*


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

torontosun.com/news/local-news/toronto-polar-bear-dip-cancelled-for-first-time-in-13-years


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

-6 F / -22 C now & sunny
-26 F / -32 C forecast for tonight ...unexpectedly cold given the past few years.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow!!! 
I haven't looked here for a while! 
@ 5pm CST here in Fargo..... -7F!!
I think the coldest we were (in town) over the 2 Holidays was -25F a couple times?!?!?

Faron


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Where is Al Gore when you need him


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

It's a balmy 5* F south of Boston


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

5 degrees this morning in Central New Jersey along the Delaware River.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly MA. -2f / -19c This why I use 5w-30 synthetic oil


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

'bout -10F (-23 C) at Okemo Mtn, Ludlow, VT

I've been skiing in this 'stuff' for the past few days :surprise:

The north pole is not much colder ( I think ) :icon-shrug:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> 5 degrees this morning in Central New Jersey along the Delaware River.


i wish for that warmth. at my shop near high point state park it's minus 1 for the third day plus a 15 to 25 mph wind chill.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

It was -32°F when I got up at 5:30 this morning; but it has since fallen to -34°F.

There is no breeze . . . . at least a breeze would indicate that a change might come.

But . . . . the power is still on and the water line isn't frozen; so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

-13 F with a wind chill of -26 F under clear sunny skies in Illinois.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

We did some traveling around the state (Montana) over Christmas. The coldest we saw was -27 F near Havre, MT...and that was without windchill. I think that was back on 12/26.

It's currently +14 F here in Kalispell.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

-14 in Portland this AM.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I know that as soon as I start bragging up the heatwave we are enjoying here: mid-teens overnight, mid 20's daytime, it will drop 20º and reward me. So I won't. No snow here yet beyond couple dust attacks.

Stay warm, stay safe my friends!


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

-13°c right now in Halifax, nova scotia. A little warmer than it has been.


----------



## Pascal87 (Dec 1, 2017)

Right now? 
-31 celsius


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

somewhere between 3º and 6ºf this morning


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

With +6°F this morning, that's 40° warmer than our -34°F of yesterday. I'll take it !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It is 40plus degrees up there in Alaska right now. saw that on the morning news.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

36 now after a low of 9 this morning. Clear bluebird day...Fortunately, we had about 15" over the Christmas break, which made for a pretty White Christmas. Snow in the forecast for this weekend, but forecast is iffy, which has been pretty much par for this winter season so far. The slopes need some fresh Pow to keep everyone happy. 


Pic below is of me getting the Honda out before the family arrived Christmas morning. It was still snowing at the time. :grin:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly Ma. Blizzard


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly Ma. 13F windchill 1 / -10c windchill -17 10:28 am with drifting snow


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in Lynn MA, close to Beverly. It was freezing cold this morning, about 15 F. Got around 1 foot of snow with huge snowdrifts. My blower handled it all pretty nicely, just had to use my shove for touch up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Car said it was -19 F just after seven am when I had to head out to take the GF to therapy. She does exercises is a pool. Seems kind of strange sitting at a table drinking coffee watching them exercise in a pool knowing how blistering cold it is on the other side of the window.


But then there's this guy with a beer :surprise:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Sometimes I look out the window and think how long you would last without proper gear or heat. Bizarre.

That's a dedicated...
1. Beer drinker
2. Polar Bear Swimmer, Plunger or Dipper!
3. All of the above :smiley-gen125:



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Car said it was -19 F just after seven am when I had to head out to take the GF to therapy. She does exercises is a pool. Seems kind of strange sitting at a table drinking coffee watching them exercise in a pool knowing how blistering cold it is on the other side of the window.
> 
> But then there's this guy with a beer :surprise:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly Ma. 8f windchill -13/ -13c windchill -25c and its going down


----------



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

Over here in central Idaho mountains it is unseasonably warm. Low 30°F daytime and low teens at night. There’s barely a foot of snow at 5000’! We average 140”/year here, so obviously we’re way behind. 

I’m still on my first tank of fuel for the year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

When I went out to get rid of yesterday's snow, it was 11*F. Toro started on the 1st pull. It was REALLY cold after blowing snow about 45 min. And going to be colder over the weekend. Harbor where I live is frozen even more now than in this pic from New Years Day....


----------



## Jon Hubbard (Oct 1, 2017)

Supposed to be nearly 60 in Denver tomorrow.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

December here in Door County, WI was fairly mild. Then, on Christmas Day, the temp started dropping into the single digits. It's been hovering around -4 to +4 degrees Fahrenheit since then (it's now Jan 5).

Weather man says that it's gonna start going up again this coming Sunday - back to double digits in the right direction - UP!


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I just got through pulling the trash bin down to the end of the driveway, a 600 yd. round trip, and just for the heck of it checked my weather app to see how cold it was. Negative 1 and falling with a wind chill of -13.........


We've been dealing with this for over a week and will get a break in about 24 hours, which is when the temp is supposed to start climbing into the 20's, a veritable heat wave..........


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah there's some brass monkeys wandering around with a real funny look on their faces. I think they're looking for something... :blink:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly Ma. 5F windchill -13 / -15c windchill -25c They are saying 50's next Friday


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

7 degrees f southern new jersey 7 am this morning


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Northwest NJ, Facebook said it was "1 degree, enjoy the sunshine".


----------



## pdaanen (Jan 6, 2018)

*warming up*

0- but sunny


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

3 degrees (F) in Buffalo, N.Y. area - wind chill between -20 to -25 degrees (F) ..., but the sun is out!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Denver, CO: mid 50s today with no snow on the ground. Sorry, I couldn’t resist posting this.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Yeah there's some brass monkeys wandering around with a real funny look on their faces. I think they're looking for something... :blink:


I have not heard that one in years!

About 12 F right now and heading to -6 F tonight.


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

-24 degrees C. We lucked out, the original forecast said it was going down to -29 tonight. Still killer cold.

-24 degrees C = minus 7.6 degrees F

I had -32 degrees C many years back, went to a Christmas party and the transmission of my car would not even go into drive. ( we're taking about 30 years ago ) ... never experienced
that cold since then. ( That's Canadian weather for ya )


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Koenig041 said:


> Northwest NJ, Facebook said it was "1 degree, enjoy the sunshine".


was minus 1.9 at the old hidden valley ski area summit at 0500 hours, got to 8 above 
reports state to 19 tomorrow near 50 by friday, unreal.
30 years in nw nj i have not been in cold like this since the early 90's when the wind chill matched this mess. but never 12 days straight well below freezing.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Fredricksburg, VA (just passing through) . . . 18 F supposed to be down to 6 F overnight.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yarmouth NS currently -13.1 C -8.6 F giving -15C 5F overnight


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Going down to -22C with -34 C wind chill tonight in southern NB


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Currently -16°c and feels like -24°c.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

-4F now, heading to -14 overnight. That will shatter the record for the date. This past daytime high did the same. Tomorrow we begin to warm up and the next few weeks look a lot easier to enjoy.


----------



## JamesHenry (Jan 6, 2018)

Frickn KOLD with a K. Worcester, MA. Coldest place on Earth as far as I'm concerned. 
So KOLD I used my new Ariens SHO 28 for 2 minutes, started to cry and put it in the garage and went inside.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

its 4 here in cle right now


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

After two weeks I think it's all up from here, at least for a while...........


Currently it's -7 f with a wind chill of -19 f and is supposed to slowly climb and be 30 f degrees this time tomorrow night.


Here's a favorite song of mine, since the early 90's, that I've been thinking a lot about the last couple of weeks.






 

Here's another long time favorite that I've been thinking about lately.............


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

JamesHenry said:


> Frickn KOLD with a K. Worcester, MA. Coldest place on Earth as far as I'm concerned.
> So KOLD I used my new Ariens SHO 28 for 2 minutes, started to cry and put it in the garage and went inside.


real world right now, second place goes to Mt Washington in NH with minus 36 and a wind chill of minus 100 F
It was just 2 degrees from the coldest locations, Yakutsk, Russia, and Eureka, Nunavut, which recorded -38,


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

-5° below


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly MA. -5f windchill -24F / -20c windchill -31c Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

-15F, upstate NY


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

-147


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

+7 INSIDE my garage this morning!


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

-21 c with a -33c windchill. The good news is it will warm up to -15


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

-22°C ( -8°F ), Let me tell you don't touch anything metal with your bare hands this morning.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

0 degrees F mullica hill new jersey


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

-28°F this AM . . . . but it's already warming up !


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

-4 in Shoreline CT


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Have one of those wireless weather stations sitting atop a 25 ft tower I built last summer. The sensors give all kinds of current weather info, then some of that is used to calculate other factors such as wind chill, dew point, etc. which can require more than one measurement. It also records historical data: highest high, lowest low, etc.

This morning in the wee hours (1/7/18) was the coldest so far this winter, here south of Boston:

-4 F with a lowest windchill of -13 :smiley-gen125:

It gets cold here, but rarely this cold. Supposedly, before the week is out we will be back up into the 40's. After a few weeks of this unusually frigid weather, that's going to feel like it's time to break out the shorts...:icon_smile_wink:

_*My advice to anyone reading this is to NOT do what that kid in my avatar (from the movie "A Christmas Story") is doing, and touch your tongue to a steel flag pole --*_
---- even if someone "TRIPLE DOG DARES YOU" :hellno:


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Northwest NJ, -4 w/o windchill. Walked our 11 week old puppy for about a third of a mile. Did not feel too terrible. No wind encountered. Pup was not ready to come in. Rotate older dogs outside for 20 minutes. Our German Shepherds love it. Our American bull dog has no undercoat. Does his business then runs to the door to come in.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Woo-Hoo, +26 F, cloudy and everything covered with ice in Illinois.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Koenig041 said:


> Northwest NJ, -4 w/o windchill. Walked our 11 week old puppy for about a third of a mile. Did not feel too terrible. No wind encountered. Pup was not ready to come in. Rotate older dogs outside for 20 minutes. Our German Shepherds love it. Our American bull dog has no undercoat. Does his business then runs to the door to come in.


minus 4 is nothing sounds like vernon, walpack in sussex county had minus 16 yesterday am going by the star ledger report of the coldest spots in nj, followed by hopewell at - 13, How cold? Try 16 below zero in Sussex County! | NJ.com
2 Great Pyrenees here,with as much fir as they have it's out and back in with in 5 mins. right to the floor in front of the wood stove


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it has warmed up to 31ºf but all that did was get the moisture out of the air, it has been snowing lightly since last night and we have a couple of inches on the ground


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Yesterday woke up to -11 Deg. F, warmed up to 16. Today woke to the 20's feels like Spring! Supposed to be 50's by Friday. Things are gonna get wet and slushy.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

KennyW in CT said:


> Yesterday woke up to -11 Deg. F, warmed up to 16. Today woke to the 20's feels like Spring! Supposed to be 50's by Friday. Things are gonna get wet and slushy.




Very similar to Detroit. Thursday is 50 and Friday temp drops with 5-8”. Sat forecast is 3-5”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

solsun said:


> Very similar to Detroit. Thursday is 50 and Friday temp drops with 5-8”. Sat forecast is 3-5”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 almost shorts and t-shirt weather here in the motor, 37ºf


----------



## mata7 (Jan 8, 2018)

today was really nice here 0, but my god lost week was -20c and -26c in Oshawa


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't know what you guys are whining about. Today was the hottest day of the year. It hit 38 today. I actually saw liquid water.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

jim5554 said:


> I don't know what you guys are whining about. Today was the hottest day of the year. It hit 38 today. I actually saw liquid water.


Liquid water???? Oh wait...that's the clear stuff that flows right? It's all coming back to me now.... That's the stuff we get in Calgary after the Chinook winds blow in here and melt the -40C %$#@ing ice that just froze our testicles off and made us cry like babies for four days.

Now we get to speed dial Slippin' Jimmy and register our cracked heads on all the sidewalk ice. No wait...it's not coming back because my head has a goose egg the size of a watermelon. :wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

+55 F, cloudy, windy with all snow melted, but change coming and more on the way in Illinois.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hate to brag.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

50 / 10 degrees for temperature & Rainfall warning in effect 1" - 1.5" / 25 - 40 mm . plus melting snow. Flooding in some areas expected.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We had major melting today. Almost made 50F. Gave me a chance to clean the gutters one more time. They were loaded with leaves like I've never seen. They claim it could exceed 60F tomorrow and then back into the deep freeze. Supposed to get big rain and this low density snow pack is gonna soak it up like a dry sponge. Concerns about street flooding, etc.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

More like how warm is it where you are? Up into the mid-50's (F) Friday - Saturday, but then back into the freeze Saturday night - Sunday. 

Single digit temps overnight on Sunday.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

it was in the 50s-60s and raining this morning its in the 20s and snowing


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Weird weather, it's 50F here, supposed to approach 60, with the heavy rain that people mentioned. 

It will finish melting the layer of ice from my driveway, which is great. And maybe I'll be able to put in my driveway-edge marker sticks, which would be helpful for the next storm. 

But I didn't think to blow a drainage path for the water running down our hill, to let it hopefully go past our driveway, vs building up and coming down the driveway. That was dumb, should have thought of it last night. If I feel like doing it in the rain, I could give it a shot when I get home tonight.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe some snow next week.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

+13 C rain warning in effect for tomorrow. Last week -15 c. Gotta love the Maritimes!


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Prime said:


> +13 C rain warning in effect for tomorrow. Last week -15 c. Gotta love the Maritimes!


Haha yup. Here in Halifax it's +9°c and rain/freezing rain weather coming for tomorrow.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunny and feeling like mid May right now!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This weather is just crazy. Had a week of sub zero (F) stuff and then it finally broke and it actually came up to high thirties and one day in the forties which felt like summer and now it's back to minus 11 this morning. Bone chilling having to take the dog out in the dark with some wind.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't hide your long johns.
Another blast of cold has covered us since Tuesday, working its' through Montana, North Dakota, South Dakota and Minnesota.
Bundle up!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*We got a big negative 5 degrees right now as I live and die by the minute here in the Paradise City.*


----------



## coastie56 (Feb 4, 2016)

YUCK...UP TO PEE...LOL...16 degrees Back to bed.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

It was in the mid 50's early this morning. 29 now, just before noon.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yup, similar here. Most of our snow is gone, which is kind of a bummer. At least it gave me a chance to hammer in my driveway-marker sticks, with the ground thawed somewhat.


----------



## Attaboy (Jan 13, 2018)

We received about 10 inches of snow today and it heading to -15°F overnight.


With the wind chill factor it will feel like -30°F overnight. Pity the homeless !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* A Big Fat -8 degrees right now as I live and Die a little more here writing on these forms each and every day. But not as bad as what we have had here lately.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

44 degree difference from yesterday's morning.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly,MA. 12F windchill -3F Light snow / -16c windchill -19c


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* A plus 6 degrees as I live, die and write a little more here each day.*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * A plus 6 degrees as I live, die and write a little more here each day.*


as cold here as by you todd 6 degs right now snow tomorrow


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

+22 F, cloudy, windy with flurries and 3" of overnight powder on the ground in Illinois.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

-34C (-29F) and -42C (-43F) with wind factor Brrrrrr...

The coldest morning thus far


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

"-34C (-29F) and -42C (-43F) with wind factor Brrrrrr..."
And this is Where?


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

tuffnell said:


> "-34C (-29F) and -42C (-43F) with wind factor Brrrrrr..."
> And this is Where?


Northern New-Brunswick in Canada


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

8 degs with this issued 

WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 5 AM TUESDAY TO 6 AM EST WEDNESDAY... * WHAT... SNOW EXPECTED. PLAN ON DIFFICULT TRAVEL CONDITIONS. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 6 INCHES ARE EXPECTED. * WHERE... PORTIONS OF NORTHWESTERN NEW JERSEY AND EAST-CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA. * WHEN... TUESDAY AND TUESDAY NIGHT. WHILE LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES WILL DEVELOP TONIGHT CAUSING SLIPPERY CONDITIONS ON UNTREATED PAVEMENT TOWARD MORNING, THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL WILL OCCUR AFTER SUNSET TUESDAY THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT. THERE MAY BE SOME MELTING OF THE SNOW IN THE LOWER ELEVATIONS DURING THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY TUESDAY. * ADDITIONAL DETAILS... BE PREPARED FOR REDUCED VISIBILITIES AT TIMES, ESPECIALLY TUESDAY NIGHT WHEN SNOWFALL RATES MAY BRIEFLY APPROACH AN INCH AN HOUR. PLAN FOR TRAVEL DELAYS DURING THE EVENING RUSH TUESDAY. TEMPERATURES FOLLOWING THE SNOW SHOULD REMAIN GENERALLY BELOW FREEZING WEDNESDAY WITH A HARD FREEZE WEDNESDAY NIGHT. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS PERIODS OF SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES, AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* At 5:09 am here in the Paradise city it is a big negative 2 degrees oot there.*


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * At 5:09 am here in the Paradise city it is a big negative 2 degrees oot there.*


 Hang in there Powershift93 the warm weather is slowly heading your way.:behindsofa:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Flu better 87?

11C, 52* 'Merikun, rain. January 17 wth/over...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*And we think, we have it bad. https://www.yahoo.com/news/big-freeze-russias-yakutia-sees-near-record-cold-131009936.html *


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Flu better 87?
> 
> 11C, 52* 'Merikun, rain. January 17 wth/over...


thanks but NO it's not, Er visit yesterday came back as pneumonia . got home from there to find my new b&S motor on my side door step. turned on the garage heat for a hour, went out hacking my head off to install it just in time for what right now is 5 inches of white " 6 to 8 in the report" which means going out sick as a dog and blow snow.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *And we think, we have it bad. https://www.yahoo.com/news/big-freeze-russias-yakutia-sees-near-record-cold-131009936.html *


minus 88.6. darn we had a minus 60 windchill last week just a few miles away in walpack nj


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

5ºf right now


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I think we're all amateurs, even those of us up here in the True North. I just saw this article: -71C (-98F) in Russia.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/even-t...ia-sees-temperatures-hit-minus-67-c-1.3762174

I can't even imagine blowing snow in that kind of weather.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

22F/-6C here in Maryland near the bay. This is the 5th time it has snowed around 2 inches! I have the snowblower in the garage all ready to work, but there is not enough snow yet to use it. We have 11 inches for the season so far. Let it snow, please!


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Powershift93 get ready for another cold blast. Forecasters are saying it is going to slap us around for a week.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*VACATION Time?????????????*

*Yeah tell me aboot it, at 6:30 pm I was out hacking away at the ice in just a sweatshirt. came in to watch the X-FILES on the old Boob tube. then a dusting came through. around 9pm all ELL broke loose got those winds from oot there in Canada whipping up around 30-40 mphs. making everyone and thing feel like -12 degrees oot there. with this kind of weather the NFL won't have another party here for another 26 years. TRUST ME I will be happy when this circus leaves town.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: at the rate this winter has turned oot to be I am thinking aboot taking a long over due vacation some where far away and warm. Maybe Maui???????????????*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Yeah tell me aboot it, at 6:30 pm I was out hacking away at the ice in just a sweatshirt. came in to watch the X-FILES on the old Boob tube. then a dusting came through. around 9pm all ELL broke loose got those winds from oot there in Canada whipping up around 30-40 mphs. making everyone and thing feel like -12 degrees oot there. with this kind of weather the NFL won't have another party here for another 26 years. TRUST ME I will be happy when this circus leaves town.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: at the rate this winter has turned oot to be I am thinking aboot taking a long over due vacation some where far away and warm. Maybe Maui???????????????*


maui,and warmth as soon as the doctor lets me fly


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* As I am writing this I checked the weather charts. and the local cementery down the road from me. is clocking in a -4 temp and a wind chill making it feel like -20 oot there. so yes folks come to the land of the ice and snow here in the frozen tundra. because we aim to please for the big going ons here come sunday you will not be disappointed with our frozen hospitality, YEAH SURE, YOU BETCHA NO PROBLEM, ANYTIME. *


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well it's come up to one above so far ........ Have no desire to go out and work on anything.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

+3C right now...by this time tomorrow the weather people are saying its gunna feel like -25C. Its been quite a roller coaster so far this winter, but only 2 1/2 months to go !.........unless the rodent says otherwise tomorrow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* A Big -10 as I live,die and write in this time and place for the History books.*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

nwcove said:


> +3C right now...by this time tomorrow the weather people are saying its gunna feel like -25C. Its been quite a roller coaster so far this winter, but only 2 1/2 months to go !.........unless the rodent says otherwise tomorrow.


rodent states 6 more weeks no shadow 

HI sounds so good right now, let me fly doctor, it's only 11 hours each way from newark to where i want to go.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

If you can't trust a rodent, who can you trust?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Well it is now a balmy 12 degrees above zero as I live, die and write this for the masses here.*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

0 here at 0400 hours, super cold from canada in place .supposed to rain tomorrow and be almost 40. 
than yesterday we had 2 inches of snow on the mountain top at 1400 feet and nothing in the valley at 440 feet


----------

